# Sevenstring.org Guitar Picks



## Zoltta (Jul 25, 2008)

Well i decided i wanted some custom picks and i was fucking around with a few ideas and i decided to make a pick with the 777 logo. Only thing is the only logo i could was a shitty low res one off google and it came out like this:







The pic was small and needed to be expanded but it came out blurry when i did it. So basically my inquiry here is that, i was wondering if it would be possible to add picks to the list of SS.org merchandise but properly done because i know Chris and Darren or whoever have the real logo pics that could make this possible. And considering you can order thousands of these at a time it would be cool.

Ive considered ordering this as well:






Which is the AR-15.com Bolt Face logo.....but idk what i would do with 100 picks.... lol so it would be cool if SS.org ones were made so we can order as many as we want instead of bulk, you know?

Im sure this may have been mentioned but what do you think?

Edit: oh and the site i did this at is Custom Picks Home


----------



## darren (Jul 25, 2008)

I think the subject of picks has come up before, and if memory serves, the outcome was that people use too many different sizes, shapes and materials to do a single bulk order. Also most people here seem to prefer the Jazz III size/shape and that's not available for custom imprinting.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 25, 2008)

darren said:


> I think the subject of picks has come up before, and if memory serves, the outcome was that people use too many different sizes, shapes and materials to do a single bulk order. Also most people here seem to prefer the Jazz III size/shape and that's not available for custom imprinting.



I actually use both Guitar Picks and custom printed guitar picks by Pickfactory and jazz 3 and they are pretty close to each other. As long as your not to picky, they will do


----------

